

Java Lispy-fied - James Gosling on Jackpot - andreyf
http://www.artima.com/intv/jackpot.html

======
andreyf
Interesting to note that this is over 5 years old - has anyone heard anything
new about this?

~~~
andreyf
Bah, found it - <http://jackpot.netbeans.org/>

How disappointing :(

